# I am training for Pankration What about YOU!



## J-kid (Dec 18, 2002)

IN 2003 i plan on entering a pankration B fight infront of alot of people , It will be great!  i have been training hard and will really keep upgrading my training pace.  I have to work on my indurance also flexablity.  But other then that i have the right skills that i am working on Judo/Jujutsu Jacket Wrestling/ Wrestling/ MT kickboxing/ Boxing etc.and other good moves which i learned from my coach John R holm.  Real top of the line trainer,  Anyone else training for ufc.  I fight my friends With Pankration A rules and anyone else i can find that will go for fun.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 18, 2002)

My system involves what your ultimate goal is but with a differant approach. Understanding that your young enough to compete I would be at full speed ahead too. 
I have to teach all ranges step one at a time. My standup is not a brawl but brings together my experiences in the arts to be in control of my situation at hand. It is true that it is easy to be overwhelmed in a fight and thats why I train and teach Jujitsu. I practiced brazilian jiu-jitsu for a few years and I'm able to keep could control while on the ground and thats what most martial artists should probably learn at a minimum if they aren't already grapplers. Personally, I can't spend 10 years on one range, that same 10 years should be spent on all ranges. 
Back to where I was headed with this. I prefer to stay on my feet, so If I'm going to teach soneone how to stay on their feet, then what should I teach them? I need to teach them how to fight when they are not on their feet, thats where the one step at a time come in. Its not in 6 months I'll teach you grappling, its I'm going to make sure that you "understand all ranges". its natural for you to be better at one range but you need to be able to fight out of your zone of comfort. So I teach the arts separately and together to be able to be in control in all ranges. Teaching the separately will keep your instructors happy, they don't want to see their systems raped. Teaching them separately gives a student a deeper understanding of each range one but they must spend equal time
practicing each range together. Its not about I'm younger, I'm stronger so I'll train this way because it will get me somewhere faster. Theres always going to be a faster way to get to your destination. But the real question is what will you know when you arrive! You can rise real fast and you can fall even faster. Its about finding a away to be able to teach to anyone the martial arts that I beleive in. 
I wish you well on your journey to the UFC or the Pankration Olympics, but if you don't make it, don't give up, don't think of it as falling, think more liked you tripped and your recovering your balance.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

Tell us more about it!


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 20, 2002)

If your talking to me, I'm not a pankration guy. What I'm doing is putting together a format for teaching. Something a little differant in the lines of "tailoring to the student". I've participated in so many systems that teach you basically what they have prepared for the day. The only Instructor that I ever had that new how to teach a student at his pace effectively was Felix Macias Jr., by the nest day that I would show up he would be prepared for me, he tailored my instruction to me. My system based on a system of teaching. Its my way from my experiences. What I'm working on is to turn a small group into a large organization. I'm also working with several "senior instructors" so that I can teach their systems as well. Some people have no interest in modern martial arts and I beleive that we can still learn from the old masters. The long term goal is to have an organization representing the traditional and modern martial arts. In my own heart I know that the students who are smart will practice both traditional and modern. Thus, some students who might not have been interested in modern martial arts will have at minimum been exposed to them, at the same time building up a new system. So what is the new system, nothing in the martial arts is new, except the instructors and students and the way we approach are teachings. Some people to have new systems with new techniques but somewhere in time somebody probably used them before. A lot of people criticize new systems because they think theres nothing behind it. Heres some reasons:
1) Anybody with real lineage to Bruce Lee obligation to "find their way, their truth in martial arts" and the name is only a name. so a new system is new, but it isn't.
2) Many people with real lineage to Bruce Lee have done just this, created a ew system.
3) It is traditional to change the systems that you have been taught and if it isn't the same system anymore, then the name should change. Its been done all through martial art history up until the 1900's were the word "traditional" came into play.
4) "My way" involves all ranges. I've never had an instructor teach me in that format or for that matter beleive in all ranges. Today these type of schools are springing up all over the place and they are taking a lot of heat as I will for being new but thats where the arts are heading. Bruce told us this 30 years ago but he died and are instructors didn't hear him. 
5) I don't have anything that hasn't been seen, what is somewhat new is my approach to being able to teach to anyone. I know that last line is going to comeback to haunt me.


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 20, 2002)

Sorry for not being very detailed yet. My site isn't ready to be plastered across the internet yet. It would be premature to do so.
I did give my site to one guy, thinking he was my buddy who I had referred to my Sifu, but he was actually my buddys, buddy, we realized later. I wanted my buddy to see the changes and the status. Very soon after the new year I will seek the exposure and I hope that my contribution to the martial art world will be accepted!


----------



## J-kid (Dec 20, 2002)

Pankration started back in Greek times,  The ultmit fighting is what it is,  That is what UFC started after is Pankration,  THere are three lvls with diffrent rules to each when you conpete,  Pankration C no shots to the head of any kind ( Dont remember other rules for c ) Pankration B *which i am gonna be doing* rules are NO eye hooks and no closed fist to the face and no elbows to the face, Pankration A anything gos pritty bad AZZ i go to these fights from time to time.  A range of fighters from people From AMC to people from other UFC teams ,.  Pankration is just another form of UFC,  Really cool to watch and funner to do,  In Washington they have events all the time, Held by Amc or PBBA (persins black belt acadmy or somthing) and it is real coold.  Last one i went a saw,  A AMC guy and BJJ guy went at it the AMC guy KNOCKed out the bjj guy with a hard punch was cool real cool.


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2002)

><><><


----------



## JDenz (Dec 22, 2002)

Good Luck


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2002)

LET US KNOW HOW IT GOES.:wavey:


----------



## J-kid (Dec 23, 2002)

So anyone ever plan on trying this type of thing out besides me.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 23, 2002)

We are training for MMA


----------



## MartialArtist (Dec 30, 2002)

http://www.angelfire.com/sports/fppa/RulesofPankration.htm



Pankration A still has rules, it isn't no rules with no judges, no time, no anything for obvious safety reasons.  The fights are also conducted in safe conditions, not on asphalt or anything.

Pankration A has to have rules for it to be legal in the US.


----------



## ace (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes it has Ruels but not as many as TKD

It is a good Styel & a good Way To Test Your Self.
Good Luck Judo Kid.

It Takes Guts & Skill To Fight in Pankration or any type of MMA

I know i've had 1 match & a lot of practise ones 
I have the Will to become Pro & that is My goal
& i Will Acheive it!


----------



## Angus (Feb 6, 2003)

Judokid, wouldn't you love to know that PBBA, a place that holds Pankration matches, is actually a Taekwondo school?  They teach Taekwondo and Pankration, and the instructor is fantastic at both. Cool school, though. A lot of their fighters do really well with their stand up striking, which comes from *GASP* Taekwondo. All in how you train.

If you do a match at AMC, post it and let me know. I'll come watch.


----------



## J-kid (Feb 11, 2003)

They dont just do TKD they do Kick Boxing/and train at amc for submission wrestling.


----------



## Angus (Feb 11, 2003)

What are you talking about? The PBBC people don't really do kickboxing though they compete in it and they don't train at AMC! Maybe I misunderstood you because that was a horrible sentence, but please explain because as i understand it it's completely incorrect.


----------



## J-kid (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive seen them cross train, They dont just do tkd.


----------



## Angus (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, TKD and Pankration. They compete in MMA and Kickboxing matches, though, so it might be slightly different than pure-TKD competitions. I train with a friend of the instructor. His formal instruction is all in TKD and Pankration.


----------

